# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Lucid Energy: llegan los molinos de agua del siglo XXI

## F. Lázaro

Otro proyecto curioso:




> *La empresa Lucid Energy ha ideado un ingenioso sistema para aprovechar la fuerza del agua que circula por la red de abastecimiento en las ciudades.*
> 
> 
> 
> Por Pablo G. Bejerano | 26 de febrero de 2015 a las 15:30
> 
> El mundo cada vez necesita más energía. El apetito de los dispositivos tecnológicos es solo un reflejo de las necesidades que tienen los hogares, las industrias, las ciudades en general o las redes de transporte. Esta creciente avidez por obtener fuentes que alimenten el motor de las sociedades se une a un escenario de cambio, en el que los combustibles fósiles están perdiendo peso frente a otras alternativas, que ganan en influencia debido a ciertas ventajas competitivas pero sobre todo como apuesta de futuro.
> 
> Las fuentes energéticas alternativas habituales son las llamadas energías limpias, entre las que destacan la solar, un campo donde abunda la experimentación para ganar en eficiencia,  y la eólica, cuya tecnología cada vez alcanza tasas más importantes de conversión. Pero también existen otras fuentes, como la hidráulica. En este caso, las centrales de este tipo llevan funcionando muchas décadas y, de hecho, la fuerza del agua se ha utilizado desde la antigüedad para hacer facilitar trabajos mecánicos.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (08-abr-2015),termopar (08-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Pues si que es curioso el asunto. Aunque periodicamente aparecen estas novedades que ya podian ser 100% verdad.
Yo soy un poco escéptico con estas cosas, en base a eso de que la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, sólo se transforma (con perdón de Einstein)
Si en una red de abastecimiento intercalo un dispositivo de estos, el intercambio de energia sólo conseguirá dos cosas:
a) Que si antes llegaba el agua al piso 14 de un edificio, ahora llegue nada mas que al 13
b) Que si el embalse o depósito de cabecera suministraba presión suficiente a la red estando a una cota de 735, ahora tenga que estar a 745 por ejemplo.
Esto no quiere decir que en caso puntual de que la red vaya sobrada de presión, podría ser interesante

----------

termopar (08-abr-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo hace años ofrecí una miniturbina para instalar en comunidades de vecinos o sistemas de riego con una buena caída, es decir, que el agua procediera de una balsa con al menos 12 metros de desnivel. La verdad es que el coste medio rondaba los 15.000 en neto. No instalé ni una sóla. La empresa al poco desapareció.
 Entonces la electricidad era más barata y no se buscaba tanto una alternativa.

saludos. Miguel

----------

